# Silvia frame / drip tray modification ?



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Afternoon all,

Anybody seen or heard of anyone modifying the frame on their Silvia to accommodate a bigger drip tray ? Not that I want to cut up my (relatively) new Silvia but the drip tray size is a constant annoyance.

Thoughts ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Olliehulla said:


> Afternoon all, Anybody seen or heard of anyone modifying the frame on their Silvia to accommodate a bigger drip tray ? Not that I want to cut up my (relatively) new Silvia but the drip tray size is a constant annoyance. Thoughts ?


Don't do it! You've awakened an elephant in the corner on this one. Who thinks about drip tray capacity when buying a machine yet, once bought, a small and/or inadequate drip tray is really frustrating. Guess manufacturers don't want to make their machines look out of proportion. Your gripe isn't limited to smaller end machines like the Silvia - some quite expensive ones suffer the same problem. If you mod your V3, you will seriously reduce its second hand value if and when you decide to upgrade. Stick with it until you want to upgrade and then check any future purchase carefully before buying - better still go somewhere like Bella Barista where you can see the machine in action. That way you'll know if any prospective purchase has any limitations drip tray-wise.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

Hhmm, wise words, hadn't thought it through and considered upgrade and 2nd hand value.

I tend to catch the majority of waste water in a tupperware but it just detracts from the whole user experience


----------

